# high 8.2 Ph



## croatian2 (Mar 17, 2011)

I am on my 6th day with my new tank with 8 fish in it. ( a bit early)
I did liquid test and these are the results:
nitrate 0
amonia 0.25ppm
nitrite 0
ph is 8.2

any thoughts?
I did a 10-20 percent change yesterday before the test and then I did the same tonight after the test.
Is my ph level to high for what I have? Could it be the tap water?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

A ph of 8.2 indicates you have a high mineral content in your tap water, probably from limestone. This is a good ph for Livebearers or African Cichlids but not Tetras or Corys. Ammonia is more toxic at a high ph like you have so slowly make water changes with distilled or demineralized water to try and bring down your ph while you cycle. Check the ph at the place you buy your fish. If it is much lower than your tap water, adjust your new fish you get in the future to your local water slowly. Sudden ph changes are just as bad as sudden temperature changes.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

sounds like the tap water indeed. you could do 50/50 RO and tap water and that'd bring it down. but as mentioned, do it slowly.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If your fish are doing fine in it, leave it alone. No need to adjust if the fish you have tolerate it just fine. I would recommend drip acclimating any new fish slowly and just put them in your water after. I had Cardinal Tetras (well-known for not being so ph tolerant) in my 8.2 water for a couple of months before I moved them to a different tank. I had no problems.


----------

